
Show HN: Connect 4 Built with Redux and Web Components - staticvar
https://github.com/rjsteinert/four-in-a-row-game
======
staticvar
Play the "AI" -> [https://rjsteinert.github.io/four-in-a-row-
game/](https://rjsteinert.github.io/four-in-a-row-game/)

Simple reducer -> [https://github.com/rjsteinert/four-in-a-row-
game/blob/master...](https://github.com/rjsteinert/four-in-a-row-
game/blob/master/src/reducer.js)

